# Cat 9.6 Bad for Folding?



## thraxed (Jun 16, 2009)

After upgrading drivers, I notice my gpu folds are almost about double the time, even after replacing the dlls


----------



## daragez (Jun 16, 2009)

that's very bad!....


----------



## mmaakk (Jun 18, 2009)

If you have dedicated folding rigs, that's one thing. But if you fold with your gamer rig it's kind of complicated to keep folding and the games with the best performance possible.

For me folding ATI a good driver is 9.1.

nVidia I'm sticking with 181.22.


----------



## thraxed (Jun 19, 2009)

Most of the time I just fold with gpu 2 only, gpu 1 will crash constantly if i'm playing around with anything.  Since I fold in a console, i can kill and resume it if its laggin a game, most of time I don't really need to disable it.


----------



## erocker (Jun 19, 2009)

Here's to hoping for a new client to utilize all of ATi's shaders.   Anyone hear any recent news on it?


----------



## thraxed (Jun 20, 2009)

Or a tool to clock the shader:/  Think the authors of GPU-z would think of something.  Jealous of those 30-45 secs a fold nvidia users.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 20, 2009)

From what I read, if they actually did get a client out that used Stream, an HD 4850 would out-fold a GTX 280.


----------



## SparkyJJO (Jun 23, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> From what I read, if they actually did get a client out that used Stream, an HD 4850 would out-fold a GTX 280.



Well in a way it would make sense, these cards have how many stream processors?  Some ridiculous amount


----------



## Flyordie (Jun 24, 2009)

9.4 for me was good.


----------



## thraxed (Jul 10, 2009)

I wish there was some way to make the 9.4 dlls stable, there the fastest folders, avg ppd 3500, just not possible.  On and x2 with 9.6 installed, gpu0 will only fold stable with cat 9.1 (aticacl32+aticalrt64) and for gpu1 i use both 64bit versions of 9.6 for stability.  I can only get gpu0 stable for like 24 hours before it errors out.


----------

